# Uber has taken 56% of what the riders paid....so far.



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Uber is killing us.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Your not supposed to look at that stuff man.....

Just keep your eyes on the road and the map.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber is killing us.
> View attachment 341651


Send your data to the Jalopnik website.

They're working on a major story on how both companies are ripping off the drivers and they need as many trip invoices as possible for their story.

Check out the Complaints Forum, it's the first thread at that forum.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Did they pay you the rates you agreed to? Stop worrying about what someone else is making.

When they were taking huge losses on paying out 5x multiplier surges, did anyone complain?

When you go to any business to get work done, do you complain about how much money they're making off of you? Shopping, restaurant, car mechanic, etc...

Stop worrying about how others are doing, if you got what you agreed on, that's all you need to worry about.

If you want to be the pimp instead of the ho and move up the food chain, go ahead. You can't have it ALL your way


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Did they pay you the rates you agreed to? Stop worrying about what someone else is making.


Nothing wrong with a worker bee trying to get more from his queen.

If it bothers you, take your own advice and don't worry about what others are posting.



raisedoncereal said:


> When they were taking huge losses on paying out 5x multiplier surges, did anyone complain?


LOL, and how were they taking huge losses when collecting 5X the normal rate?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Uber oftentimes paid out much more than they collected from the pax on long trips.

Your type of mentality is why you'll be where you're at forever


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Uber oftentimes paid out much more than they collected from the pax on long trips


Well, that's called bad business and nothing under the drivers control.

And "often" is an exaggeration.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

So when they take a loss, people post screenshots to brag.

When they make more, people whine.

Everyone wants to put in the minimum effort and have everything their way and be the king.

Get real and grow up. If you want more than what you agreed on, do more. Go start your own business and give everyone everything at cost


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Send your data to the Jalopnik website.
> 
> They're working on a major story on how both companies are ripping off the drivers and they need as many trip invoices as possible for their story.
> 
> Check out the Complaints Forum, it's the first thread at that forum.


That story will show the real problem is
Drivers that knowingly allow themselves to be taken advantage of.

If they all stopped driving permanently, Khosrowshahi
would have to make hard decisions.
But drivers continue to shuttle paxs for peanuts ?

Problem ain't uber
Problem is the drivers


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> So when they take a loss, people post screenshots to brag.


Yeah, not a big proponent of that either, but continuous rate cuts to veteran drivers created a lot of animosity.


raisedoncereal said:


> When they make more, people whine.


Human nature... you're not gonna change that.


raisedoncereal said:


> Everyone wants to put in the minimum effort and have everything their way and be the king.


Including Uber.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber is killing us.
> View attachment 341651


Uber doesn't care about ur impending demise 
There are hundreds of newbies about to replace U


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No one's forcing you to stay. If you hate it so much, quit and go take up that other opportunity that's offering you so much more.

Or, are you generally unemployable and this is the best opportunity anyone will give you?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> No one's forcing you to stay. If you hate it so much, quit and go take up that other opportunity that's offering you so much more.
> 
> Or, are you generally unemployable and this is the best opportunity anyone will give you?


LOL, weak personal attacks are your best argument?

I don't hate it at all. Of course, I haven't been around long enough to experience any drastic rate cuts.

No one's forcing you to stay here either, if people venting is so agitating to you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Stop with the argument if you don’t like it don’t stay. There is no reason for Uber to take such a high cut. Members on this forum who justify Uber doing that can’t be drivers.

I’ve had customers tell me how much surge they were charged. Yet I know most of that didn’t go to the drivers. Uber’s pocketing it. Someone was charged $130 to go 12 min. That is insane for Uber to charge that much and the pax for paying that.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> When they were taking huge losses on paying out 5x multiplier surges, did anyone complain?


If you're going to troll here, at least try to get your facts straight..

They didn't take losses, the pax were charged 5x normal rates.

Both Uber and the drivers made extra money on those rides.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you're going to troll here, at least try to get your facts straight..
> 
> They didn't take losses, the pax were charged 5x normal rate


Notice that he changed his example when called on it, LOL.

On rare occasions, playing footsie with random forum trolls/bullies is mildly entertaining. :roflmao:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Notice that he changed his example when called on it, LOL.
> 
> On rare occasions, playing footsie with random forum trolls/bullies is mildly entertaining. :roflmao:


I seldom get a straight answer when I ask them why do they care if drivers dislike uber.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> That story will show the real problem is
> Drivers that knowingly allow themselves to be taken advantage of.
> 
> If they all stopped driving permanently, Khosrowshahi
> ...


Are YOU still "driving for peanuts" as well?



Ignatz said:


> Uber doesn't care about ur impending demise
> There are hundreds of newbies about to replace U


Yep. Just saw this with my own eyes Fri when i went to a glh station. I counted 42 new drivers...



Invisible said:


> Stop with the argument if you don't like it stay. There is no reason for Uber to take such a high cut. Members on this forum who justify Uber doing that can't be drivers.
> 
> I've had customers tell me how much surge they were charged. Yet I know most of that didn't go to the drivers. Uber's pocketing it. Someone was charged $130 to go 12 min. That is insane for Uber to charge that much and the pax for paying that.


NO ONE is paying $130 to go 12 miles.....nice exaggeration. I get what you're saying, but that quote was bs.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I seldom get a straight answer when I ask them why do they care if drivers dislike uber.


LOL, I know. It's not like he's sitting next to a coworker who's complaining non-stop and can't get away.

Of course, I'm sure guys like Macho Man RaisedOnCereal have *never, ever complained* about a job while they were still on the payroll. Otherwise, that would make them a hypocrite.

But, just like he can't eliminate the "whiners" and "complainers", we'll never get rid of the phony alpha male keyboard bosses.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Are YOU still "driving for peanuts" as well?
> 
> 
> NO ONE is paying $130 to go 12 miles.....nice exaggeration. I get what you're saying, but that quote was bs.


Yes they are. That isn't the highest. A pax showed me how much he was charged. Many others told me how much they were charged after getting picked up from Summerfest and concerts at the end of the events. I've heard as high as $160. I doubt all my pax are lying.

Here's an example from 5 years ago where a woman was charged $362 for a 20 min ride.

https://www.businessinsider.com/women-raises-362-to-pay-for-uber-ride-2014-11


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I don't think pax getting slammed with outrageous surge pricing is as common as it used to be, but there are probably some examples out there.

As for internet intimidator ROC, even he has human moments of relatively helpful posts and real life earnings examples.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/trying-a-little-surge-chasing.340622/
But feebly tossing out that "unemployable" attempt of an insult when your first post states you've been out of work for 6 months sort of indicates maybe somebody is projecting a bit.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-rate-card-for-your-market.301187/#post-5069872
I hope it hasn't moved to 8 months now unless you've chosen it to be the case and I hope you're getting that credit rating slowly back up to where it was. In my case, I did stupid things when younger and had bad credit, which eventually become no credit, so it's been relative easy to get it up from about 585 18 months ago to closing in on 750 now. Probably a little harder to turn it around when you have recent issues, but good luck and keep at it.

As usual, we've drifted way off topic, so here's a stab at getting back to the OP's post.

I find posts like his useful.

With those gross earning and the high percentage taken, he's probably one of the "ants" that surge chasers hate, taking a lot of low paying base fare rides. I could be wrong, of course, but he's the type of ant that keeps U/L relevant and keeps riders from waiting to long for rides.

Sure, there are tons of ants waiting to replace him, but as U/L continue to take more from drivers while gradually doing the same from riders, the "quality" of ants will continue to drop. More piece of shit cars and more rider dissatisfaction.

For the moment, I do more delivery because the $$$/mile works out much better for me. I can make more per hour on U/L, but the miles make delivery more profitable.

I just like the stats and disregard the *****ing.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

She agreed to pay $362, had buyer's remorse, and whined afterwards. Please, people, grow up and be a person of your word. If you agree to given terms and the terms are delivered, stop whining. If you don't like the terms, don't agree to it and simply go elsewhere if you can find better.

She agreed because she couldn't find anyone else to take her for less or at all, and whined after she got what she agreed to in order to attempt a refund like the greedy ***** she is.

All the while, the driver is grinning ear to ear the entire ride, never a complaint. Then later when reality strikes, the driver moans about unfair pay.

Zero sympathy.

LOL @ Internet intimidator

Thanks for looking me up.

I don't know what it is but I've been getting nothing but medium to long trips lately, some of the long trips aren't exactly to my liking but most are decent and the bottom line works out to be better in the end. Maybe Uber finds out which drivers are most profitable for them for which types of trips and gives preference. I am not one of those milking every penny out of a trip by going exactly or under speed limit, etc, quite the opposite


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> She agreed to pay $362, had buyer's remorse, and whined afterwards. Please, people, grow up and be a person of your word. If you agree to given terms and the terms are delivered, stop whining. If you don't like the terms, don't agree to it and simply go elsewhere if you can find better.
> 
> She agreed because she couldn't find anyone else to take her for less or at all, and whined after she got what she agreed to in order to attempt a refund like the greedy @@@@@ she is.


You must work for Uber corporate with your attitude. I could care less if you believe me. I've heard from pax on the high amounts they were charged after a venue gets out. I've been telling many to go walk a few blocks away from surge.

This was in 2017. Also after Summerfest, the worlds largest music festival, here. Therefore, I believe my pax when they say they were charged exorbitant amounts to get home. If I wouldn't have seen my pax fee he showed after a concert, I'd hink he was exaggerating to.

https://kfor.com/2017/07/03/man-charged-nearly-900-for-uber-ride-in-milwaukee/


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Stop with the argument if you don't like it don't stay. There is no reason for Uber to take such a high cut. Members on this forum who justify Uber doing that can't be drivers.
> 
> I've had customers tell me how much surge they were charged. Yet I know most of that didn't go to the drivers. Uber's pocketing it. Someone was charged $130 to go 12 min. That is insane for Uber to charge that much and the pax for paying that.


I'm convinced many complaining drivers that make no effort to seek other employment
? had abusive childhoods and a hypercritical parent/guardian.

These self loathing drivers crave abuse and self punishment as "Adults" for chronic and debilitating imagined faults & mistakes. They feel they're no good and deserve to be kicked around since it satisfies their need for attention, any attention.

?Khosrowshahi and Kalanick are more than happy to supply that driver craved abuse and rejection.

......While drivers continue to seek the love ❤ and acceptance of a ?harsh, ☠rejecting, ?ignoring Daddy, Khosrowshahi ☠

https://aifs.gov.au/cfca/publications/effects-child-abuse-and-neglect-adult-survivors


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm not doubting you, I just have no sympathy or respect for people who can't live to their word. Agree to terms at the beginning, and after receiving the terms, change mind and claim they were ripped off and demand a refund. Absolutely zero respect for that kind of behavior.

It's not too different from some drivers' behavior here...

But I'm just another minfare Uber corporate monkey so wtf do I know?

Remember, anyone who disagrees with you is a troll, corporate employee, etc. If I don't have the exact same shitty experience as you due to differences in choices made in strategy, etc, I am a corporate employee disguised as driver to troll you on UP


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Did they pay you the rates you agreed to? Stop worrying about what someone else is making.


If you're not interested in threads that have titles such as "Uber took x% of pax payment" then surely it would be better to just skip over them and go to a thread that interests you? For example, there are many, many threads in the forum about Trump. I'm sure it's the same back-and-forth day after day but I don't even read them because it doesn't interest me.

Specific to your point, I don't see any harm in posting the percentages that Uber is now taking. They are of interest to veteran drivers, who signed up at 20%/25% Uber share, to see Uber's progression and deviation from our original agreement.

Where I do agree with you is that, for me at least, it is of little value crying over spilt milk and lamenting the fact that things have changed heavily in Uber's favour. Drivers should accept that the gig is up - the good earning days are over. They're not coming back and that's all there is to it. It's similar to what happens when a relationship goes bad - people go through the recriminations and post mortems of the breakup process whereas the best thing to do is accept that it's over and move on.


----------



## BenUbering (Jul 15, 2019)

Maybe different market, but here in LA Uber is getting about 29% of my rider's payment so far.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> Your not supposed to look at that stuff man....Just keep your eyes on the road and the map.


I agree. Just be happy that Uber gave you a job ( career ). Load up on mints and spring water and pucker up . Get ready to kiss some a$$ for tips.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> Uber oftentimes paid out much more than they collected from the pax on long trips.
> 
> Your type of mentality is why you'll be where you're at forever


Well stated.



Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber is killing us.
> View attachment 341651


Big deal. ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> I'm convinced many complaining drivers that make no effort to seek other employment
> ? had abusive childhoods and a hypercritical parent/guardian.


I'm convinced some members here who say don't complain and get a job actually have no life. If life is so great for you, why waste your time on this forum?


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> No one's forcing you to stay. If you hate it so much, quit and go take up that other opportunity that's offering you so much more.
> 
> Or, are you generally unemployable and this is the best opportunity anyone will give you?


Because it's not what I signed up for. I provide the service. Not uber. Also I enjoy driving you idiot. I'm retired. Ever complained about anything or are you a perfect little ant?



DoubleDee said:


> I agree. Just be happy that Uber gave you a job ( career ). Load up on mints and spring water and pucker up . Get ready to kiss some a$$ for tips.


Your mom loved it.



raisedoncereal said:


> Did they pay you the rates you agreed to? Stop worrying about what someone else is making.
> 
> When they were taking huge losses on paying out 5x multiplier surges, did anyone complain?
> 
> ...


What I agreed on is uber gets 20% of what my clients pay. Idiot.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber is killing us.
> View attachment 341651


id say you average a lot of short trips. those are the biggest earners for uber. the further you drive the more you get.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> NO ONE is paying $130 to go 12 miles.....nice exaggeration. I get what you're saying, but that quote was bs.


There are folks pay that, and more, during Sundance Film Festival...... it's insane for Black drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Because it's not what I signed up for. I provide the service. Not uber. Also I enjoy driving you idiot. I'm retired. Ever complained about anything or are you a perfect little ant?
> 
> 
> Your mom loved it.
> ...


Nope sorry you, absolutely, did NOT agree to to Uber taking 20%. You DID agree to the current percentage.

That, I can GUARANTEE you.

This just in: 
Ultimate Whining Driver Solution: QUIT DRIVING UBER! ?
Problem solved ?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Because it's not what I signed up for. What I agreed on is uber gets 20% of what my clients pay. Idiot.


Pipe down and drive Uber slave. You'll take the crumbs that Uber tosses you and like it.

If you want more money then pucker up and start kissing some serious pax butt. Open the doors for the pax. Give them candy and soft drinks. Let them drop their drawers and give the dudes a quickie ... whatever.

If you get desperate enough you might be surprised what you can do boy.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

They really see it on short rides where Uber's fee's are $4.25 and the Fee for the driver is $3.75.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> id say you average a lot of short trips. those are the biggest earners for uber. the further you drive the more you get.


Will take the short trips all day, every day. ??


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> That story will show the real problem is
> Drivers that knowingly allow themselves to be taken advantage of.
> 
> If they all stopped driving permanently, Khosrowshahi
> ...


That really is the problem, Uber know they can continue to reduce rates and still will have a endless supply of drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber is killing us.
> View attachment 341651


They should Pay 57% of your expenses then !
Car note.
Insurance 
Gas
Maintenence
Cleaning
Meals


----------

